# Help me choose my first MAC eyeshadow? Please :)



## VanillaCupcake (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm about to order my first mac eyeshadow online (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), but I'm having a reallyyy hard time picking a shade. I was thinking about naked lunch, or woodwinked. I have brown eyes, so I wanted something that would look good on me. What's your recommendation? 
Thank you!


----------



## jazm1n3s (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Help me choose my first mac eyeshadow? Please *

I'd say go with Woodwinked. It has the best texture of all MAC shadows (even compared to other Veluxe Pearl shadows), and it looks gorgeous on brown eyes. I think it's my favorite e/s from MAC.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Help me choose my first mac eyeshadow? Please *

Woodwinked! Naked Lunch is more of a highlight colour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know how overwhelming it can be to choose your first! MAC has like a million colours! I just got into e/s & i had a hard time picking too!

My first were Ricepaper & HoneyLust! <3


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Help me choose my first mac eyeshadow? Please *

woodwinked or amber lights is gorg too


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Help me choose my first mac eyeshadow? Please *

woodwinked is a pretty color!! - what is your preference? are you going to use it for everyday looks, need office safe/school safe color etc?

just some ideas - i think woodwinked is good for all over the lid and i also use it in the crease.. patina is a nice color, mulch, cork just to throw a few shadows out there..

i also have brown eyes, but my style/likes may be completely different from yours.. i like to wear naked lunch for the inner corner and put maybe twinks on the outter corner.. and i like to do smokey eyed looks so i use twinks a lot for lid color and smoke it upwards..

i also would use naked lunch as a highlight too..






 hope you find your perfect first shadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i believe mine was embark and ricepaper


----------



## LC (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Help me choose my first mac eyeshadow? Please *

my first shadow with MAC ever was parfait amour...something fun but not overwhelming


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Help me choose my first mac eyeshadow? Please *

*moving to MAC Chat*


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Help me choose my first mac eyeshadow? Please *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazm1n3s* 

 
_I'd say go with Woodwinked. It has the best texture of all MAC shadows (even compared to other Veluxe Pearl shadows), and it looks gorgeous on brown eyes. I think it's my favorite e/s from MAC._

 
Thanks so much! I'm deff considering woodwinked now.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Woodwinked! Naked Lunch is more of a highlight colour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know how overwhelming it can be to choose your first! MAC has like a million colours! I just got into e/s & i had a hard time picking too!_

 
Thank you! I'm over whelmed, haha. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one feeling this way. I don't want to end up picking the wrong color, especially since it costs, 17.50 in Canada.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_woodwinked or amber lights is gorg too_

 
I'll look into that color too! thank you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_woodwinked is a pretty color!! - what is your preference? are you going to use it for everyday looks, need office safe/school safe color etc?

just some ideas - i think woodwinked is good for all over the lid and i also use it in the crease.. patina is a nice color, mulch, cork just to throw a few shadows out there..

i also have brown eyes, but my style/likes may be completely different from yours.. i like to wear naked lunch for the inner corner and put maybe twinks on the outter corner.. and i like to do smokey eyed looks so i use twinks a lot for lid color and smoke it upwards..

i also would use naked lunch as a highlight too..






 hope you find your perfect first shadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i believe mine was embark and ricepaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was planning on wearing it as an everyday look. For work, nights out. Just a multi purpose color. I also wanted a shade that I can just wear alone without needing to match it with another colour. I already bought some lipsticks, so I have to go slow with the eyeshadow for now! lol.
What about satin taupe? I see that's very popular. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_my first shadow with MAC ever was parfait amour...something fun but not overwhelming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm going to have to look that color up. Thanks!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 10, 2010)

satin taupe is such a beautiful color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have that too! 

these are my neutral/brown everyday colors i wear


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Apr 10, 2010)

Ahh! thanks so much. You have quite a bit, to say the least
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm a tad jealous, lol. All of those shades are beautiful. I'm having such a hard choosing!


----------



## obscuria (Apr 10, 2010)

woodwinked, definitely between the two options.
But just to confuse you more, I also really like satin taupe as an everyday color.


----------



## wetwater (Apr 10, 2010)

I think you should also consider All That Glitters! It was my mac shadow, and it's just so versatile and will go with anything. Plus you can wear it on its own just as a wash. 

I also really like Vex and out of my VERY few MAC shadows (only 4) I find that it's the one I use most often. The color is just so unique and completely un-dupe-able, IMO. It's a light white-gray-ish color with pink and green iridescence. You can really change the look of it depending on what base you put under it. 

I do have woodwinked also and it is great, but the color is very metallic and could come out orangey depending on your skin tone. On me (nc35) it's great, but i know others have had trouble with it.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 11, 2010)

I think good basics are

Carbon, Espresso, Vanilla, Woodwinked, Satin Taupe 

Humid, Steamy, Shimmermoss (greens)

Satelitte Dreams, Parfait Amour (purples)

Contrast, Deep Truth (blues)


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_satin taupe is such a beautiful color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have that too! 

these are my neutral/brown everyday colors i wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Can i just say I WANT YOUR COLLECTION!!!! hahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















:dro  ols:
All the neutrals! Pretty!I just got into shadows i shall start collecting slowly 1 pot at a time!

Thanks for sharing hun!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2010)

i'd say woodwinked! that was one of the first mac shadows i bought, along with shroom because it's quite anice highlight colour


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Apr 11, 2010)

After hours of trying to decide, I think I'm going to go with delft paint pot. It wasn't my orignal choice, but the color looks so pretty! Does anything think naked lunch would look good with delft?


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 11, 2010)

All That Glitters!


----------



## archiesjess (Apr 12, 2010)

I love Brule and Woodwinked together, then throw in a little Cork for depth...


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 13, 2010)

I have brown eyes as well. My first eyeshadow was black tied..bleh lol

I think folie would look pretty great on you


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 15, 2010)

Honestly, I'd go with a shade somewhere in the middle like Soba or All that Glitters.  They are great lid colors and popular MAC shades.  Woodwinked is gorgeous but I can't wear it alone.  It looks a little intense and coppery on my NC15 complexion if I don't mix it with other shades.  Also, like the others mentioned, Naked Lunch is a great highlighter shade but I wouldn't choose it as my first MAC shadow.  Nor, would I go with Delft.  It looks gorgeous but I don't know if it would be good for everyday.  Unless you like to wear brights regularly of course =)


----------

